# Police Officer Michael Davey



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Michael Davey 
*Weymouth Police Department
Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Monday, August 24, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Monday, August 24, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Michael Davey was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic at a utility work site at the intersection of West Street and Route 18.

A pickup truck ran a stop sign, struck another vehicle, and then struck Officer Davey. He suffered fatal injuries when he was pinned between the vehicle and a utility truck.

Officer Davey was a Iraq War veteran and had served with the Weymouth Police Department for five years. He is survived by his wife, three children, parents, and two brothers.
Agency Contact Information
Weymouth Police Department
140 Winter Street
Weymouth, MA 02189

Phone: (781) 335-1212

_*Please contact the Weymouth Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Nuke_TRT

RIP Officer Davey


----------



## Guest

RIP....


----------



## DoD102

Be at peace now my brother. Our prayers go out to you and your family and to the Officers of WPD from the officers here at the Veterans Affairs Police, Bedford, MA.


----------



## Trifecta

RIP


----------



## jedediah1

RIP


----------



## 7MPOC

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## Trifecta

Brothers and Sisters,

Spoke with Weymouth PD today. Tenatively the arrangements are going to be Friday(WAKE) at McDonald's Funeral Home and Saturday(FUNERAL) St. Francis both in Weymouth. Times have not been determined. Weymouth PD will be sending all pertinent information over the TT this evening.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Brother


----------



## jettsixx

RIP


----------



## MCADPD24

Rest in Peace Officer Davey


----------



## RodneyFarva

May you rest in peace, Sir! You will never be forgotten


----------



## mikey742

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel

RIP


----------



## MetrowestPD

Iraq war veteran. Police officer killed in the line of duty. A TRUE HERO!!!!!! RIP Brother. May your family find peace in your sacrifice.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

RIP Brother


----------



## celticsfan

What can I say that has not been said? His sacrifice is beyond words. I know his children, so small, cannot understand. We all owe him a debt we cannot repay for his service.


----------



## hupd451

RIP Sir!


----------



## Harley387

Rest In Peace Brother. My prayers and thoughts to the family.


----------



## DPD6860

RIP, Officer Davey.


----------



## OfficerObie59

MetrowestPD said:


> Iraq war veteran. Police officer killed in the line of duty. A TRUE HERO!!!!!! RIP Brother. May your family find peace in your sacrifice.


 +1,000


----------



## Sam1974

RIP Officer Davey


----------



## SinePari




----------



## Trifecta

The following is the pertinent information regarding the services

WAKE 8/28/09
McDonalds Funeral Home
809 Main Street, S. Weymouth
4pm-10pm

Law Enforcement Walk-by
Staging at 5:30pm
Weymouth High School

Funeral: 8/29/09
St. Francis Xavier Church
236 Pleasant Street, S. Weymouth
10am

Law Enforcement Staging @ 8:30am
Weymouth High School
1/2 mile March 
Motorcycles Escort. No Cruisers
Private Burial

Uniform:
Long Sleeve Dept. Uniform, tie, white gloves, cover. SHINED BOOTS!!!

The Collation is being held at Weymouth Elks Club at the corner of Pleasant and Washington Sts.

This is most the information I received off the TT. Hope it helps. Weymouth is requesting a call with what departments are coming and a approx head count.


----------



## CPT Chaos

For Military:

From the First Sergeant of the 1058th:

Subject: SGT Davey services<O</O
<O</O
Alcon,<O</O
<O</O
The services for SGT. Micheal Davey are as follows:<O</O
<O</O
Wake: Friday the 28th from 1600-2000 at the Macdonald Funeral home , South Weymouth on Rte 18 (809 Main St) Class A's if at all possible, and we would like to do a military walk through at around 1730. ( or dress blues) whatever you have.<O</O
<O</O
Funeral: Saturday at 0900 hrs at the St. Francis Xavier Church, South Weymouth.<O</O
<O</O

I have been in contact with the W.P.D. and they would like us to be part of the services, I am mtg with them on Wed.and will have more info in the afternoon. <O</O
<O</O
<O</O

1SG Chiano


----------



## Robert35

*Please Post<O</O*​
*<O*​
*Wake and Funeral Arrangements for Weymouth </ST1Police Officer Michael Davey<O*​
*<O*​
*Wake:** McDonalds Funeral Home<O*​
*Main St (Route 18 Weymouth</ST1*​
*on Friday, August 28th, 2009<O*​
*4pm-8pm*​*Law Enforcement Walk By at 6pm*

*Staging area will be the parking lot of Mary Lou's Coffee (Rt 18 house at 5:30pm*

*Funeral:** St. Francis of Xavier Church*

*Pleasant St, Weymouth*

*Saturday, August 29th, 2009*

*10am*​


----------



## Rutland Piper

<ODear Brother and Sisters,
<O</O
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn







</st1:date> 
<st1:date Year="2009" Day="24" Month="8">August 24, 2009</st1:date> we lost Brother Michael Davey of the Weymouth Police Department while he was working a traffic detail. Being unable to attend his wake and funeral I wanted to do something. As a police officer, I work a lot of details for extra money for frivolous things that I don't need in life. While working a detail today, I came up with an idea to help Brother Davey's three (3) children. 
<O</O

I would like to start the "Detail's for Davey" program. I worked a detail today and will donate all the money I earned to an educational trust fund that has been set up for Officer Davey's children. 
<O</O

I know times are tough in this economy and money is tight, but that could have happened to anyone of us while on a detail. I don't want to make anyone put out by doing this. If you have times over the next few months and a detail comes up for you, take it and work it for Brother Davey. Even if it's only 4 hours worth.
<O</O

It felt great working a detail today knowing that I was doing something that would benefit a fellow brother that I never met. 
<O</O

The address for the fund is:
<O</O

Michael Davey Childrens Fund
South Shore Savings Bank
<st1:Street><st1:address>295 Washington St.</st1:address></st1:Street> 02188
(781) 331-6562
<O</O

WHO'S ON BOARD WITH ME?
<O</O

Fraternally,
<O</O
Troy Chauvin
Rutland Police Department
</O


----------



## Robert35

*Please Post*​
*UPDATED: Change to staging location<O</O*​
*<O</O*

*Wake and Funeral Arrangements for **Police Officer *<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn[/B][/B]<O​
*Wake:*<st1ersonName>*M*</st1ersonName>*cDonalds Funeral Home<O*​
<st1:Street><st1:address><st1ersonName>*M*</st1ersonName>*ain St*</st1:address></st1:Street>* (Route 18 *<st1:City><ST1*Weymouth*</ST1</st1:City><O​
<st1:date Year="2009" Day="28" Month="8">*Friday, August 28th, 2009*</st1:date><O</O​
<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="16">*4pm-8pm*</st1:time><O</O​
*Law Enforcement Walk By at *<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="18">*6pm*</st1:time><O</O​
*Staging area will be at *<ST1<st1laceName>*Weymouth*</st1laceName><st1laceType>*High School *</st1laceType></ST1*at *<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="17">*5:00pm*</st1:time><O</O​
*<O</O*​
*Funeral:** St. Francis of Xavier Church<O</O*​
*Pleasant St, *<st1:City><ST1*Weymouth*</ST1</st1:City><O</O​
<st1:date Year="2009" Day="29" Month="8">*Saturday, August 29th, 2009*</st1:date><O</O​
<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="10">*10am*</st1:time><O</O​


----------



## kwflatbed

mtc said:


> Why aren't the "18"'s for Rt 18 showing up?


Fixed


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Hope to see you all there Sat. DO THIS FOR W.P.D. and more importantly for Mike and his family!


----------



## Badge 17

RIP Brother...


----------



## Piper

See you guys there tonight. 
There will be a few pipers leading the walk by. 
Sounds like it might pour on us later on...


----------



## Robert35

August 28, 2009

IT IS WITH DEEP REGRET THAT THE DEPARTMENT ANNOUNCES THE PASSING AWAY OF:

*WEYMOUTH** POLICE OFFICER MICHAEL PAUL DAVEY*

Weymouth Police Officer Davey died of injuries sustained while on duty on Monday, August 24, 2009.

*FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS ARE AS FOLLOWS:*

*WAKE FUNERAL HOME *McDonald Funeral Home
*ADDRESS* 809 Main Street, (Rte. 18, South Weymouth
*DATE/TIME* Friday, August 28, 4 to 8 p.m.

*FUNERAL CHURCH St. Francis Xavier Church*
*ADDRESS* 261 Pleasant Street, South Weymouth
*DATE/TIME* Saturday, August 29, 10:00 a.m. Mass
*INTERMENT *Fairmount Cemetery, Weymouth

*The Weymouth Police Department will have a walk-by at 6:00 p.m., Friday, August 28, 2009 at the McDonald Funeral Home.*

*Officers wishing to participate in the walk-by will stage at 5:00 p.m., at Weymouth High School, Pleasant Street and process to the church. *
(Directions: Rt. 3 South, Exit 16B, S.Wey., Rte. 18 South and take left at 2nd set of lights-Park St., 
At set of lights, take left on Pleasant St., entrance to Weymouth H.S. is on the left at Wildcat Way.)
*The uniform will be the Class B uniform (long sleeve shirt with tie) or proper business attire.*

*Friday, August 28, 2009*
*BOSTON POLICE HONOR GUARD* will provide the colors and officers so assigned will report in sufficient time for participation in the walk-by.

*Saturday, August 29, 2009*
*MOBILE OPERATIONS PATROL/DISTRICT MOTORCYCLE UNITS* will provide assistance for the funeral escort.


----------



## 1justice

God rest your soul Officer Davey! You will never be forgotten. Gods Speed!


----------



## Trifecta

Great showing today!!!!!!!!!!!!

A little rain was nothing compaired to his sacrafice.



Rutland Piper said:


> <ODear Brother and Sisters,
> <O</O
> <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </st1:date>
> <st1:date Year="2009" Month="8" Day="24">August 24, 2009</st1:date> we lost Brother Michael Davey of the Weymouth Police Department while he was working a traffic detail. Being unable to attend his wake and funeral I wanted to do something. As a police officer, I work a lot of details for extra money for frivolous things that I don't need in life. While working a detail today, I came up with an idea to help Brother Davey's three (3) children.
> <O</O
> 
> I would like to start the "Detail's for Davey" program. I worked a detail today and will donate all the money I earned to an educational trust fund that has been set up for Officer Davey's children.
> <O</O
> 
> I know times are tough in this economy and money is tight, but that could have happened to anyone of us while on a detail. I don't want to make anyone put out by doing this. If you have times over the next few months and a detail comes up for you, take it and work it for Brother Davey. Even if it's only 4 hours worth.
> <O</O
> 
> It felt great working a detail today knowing that I was doing something that would benefit a fellow brother that I never met.
> <O</O
> 
> The address for the fund is:
> <O</O
> 
> Michael Davey Childrens Fund
> South Shore Savings Bank
> <st1:Street><st1:address>295 Washington St.</st1:address></st1:Street> 02188
> (781) 331-6562
> <O</O
> 
> WHO'S ON BOARD WITH ME?
> <O</O
> 
> Fraternally,
> <O</O
> Troy Chauvin
> Rutland Police Department
> </O


Great idea. I will be more then happy to pass this message and do what ever I can to make this work. Please PM me for my pertinent info


----------



## Mass

RIP Officer Davey.


----------

